# mega-downloads.net



## happo (12 Juli 2008)

Die neueste COMPUTER BILD hat als Titel

DIE 100 GEFÄHRLICHSTEN INTERNETSEITEN.

Auf Seite 68 ist mega-downloads.net unter den Abofallen und Abzockerseiten gelistet.

:wall:


Viele Grüße
happo


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

der Link auf die Liste 

Viren & Co.: Die Liste der 100 gefährlichsten Internetseiten - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE

ist z.Z  auf Seite 64 der Gesamtliste und   auf Pos. 5  der Rubrik:


			
				welt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlimmsten Abo- und Abzock-Seiten: Wer dort an der falschen Stelle klickt, erhält hohe Rechnungen und bei Nichtzahlung auch unverschämte Mahnschreiben.


----------

